# Flugpunkt im Ödland?



## lilith2801 (14. Februar 2008)

HI^^
Könnte mir jemand sagen ob es im Ödland einen Flugpunkt gibt und wenn wo????
Wäre echt super!!!


----------



## Calathiel (14. Februar 2008)

Horde : kargath

Allianz : Nirgendswo : musst von loch modan rüberlaufen


----------



## Drydema (14. Februar 2008)

auf der wow seite gibs ne karte mit allen flugpunkten


----------



## Solaron87 (14. Februar 2008)

dafür ein treahd aufmachen ^^

naja soll´s auche geben


----------



## b1ubb (14. Februar 2008)

als ally würde ich dir auch nicht raten dort zu questen 
weile s nichts bringt - ist nur zeitverschwendung - da es dort nur 4 - 5 quests für allys gibt !
da bist du schneller wenn du hinterland questest - oder tanaris


----------



## Garnalem (14. Februar 2008)

Das kann man auch in der Gilde oder eben fix im Allgemeinchat fragen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlight (14. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> als ally würde ich dir auch nicht raten dort zu questen
> weile s nichts bringt - ist nur zeitverschwendung - da es dort nur 4 - 5 quests für allys gibt !
> da bist du schneller wenn du hinterland questest - oder tanaris



omg mit ca 38 hab ich dort 3 lvl gemacht und das soll nix bringen ??

mfg Sh@d


----------



## b1ubb (14. Februar 2008)

Shadlight schrieb:


> omg mit ca 38 hab ich dort 3 lvl gemacht und das soll nix bringen ??
> 
> mfg Sh@d



in was für einer zeit ?
und wann war das ?

düstermarschen - theramore - hat ca 20 neue quests bekommen 
da war ich von 37-40 - in 1 tag ! 
im ödland hast du als ally einfach nur paar quests und die bringen es einfach nicht 
meine meinung !


----------



## Minastirit (14. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> in was für einer zeit ?
> und wann war das ?
> 
> düstermarschen - theramore - hat ca 20 neue quests bekommen
> ...




/signed .. seit patch ist es dort nicht soo gut aber 1 lvl soll man da laut lvl guide trozdem machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 düstermarschen sind aber nun hammer geil .. töte 20 lvl 1 frösche Xd


----------



## b1ubb (14. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> /signed .. seit patch ist es dort nicht soo gut aber 1 lvl soll man da laut lvl guide trozdem machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja voll die riesen frösche da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab mir am anfang gedacht - hääää wtf ? kann ja gar nicht sein 
bam quest done ! =) aufwand 20 sekunden =)
5100 EP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wahnsinn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oneq (14. Februar 2008)

thottbot.com

gibts karten von jeder zone inkl. fp's in den kommentaren. einfach mal vorbeischauen, sind auch viele andere ganz nützliche sachen dabei, von denen buffed.de zwar auch viele besitzt, aber eben nicht in diesem umfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wobei das design auf der buffed-page um einiges besser ist.


----------



## Shadlight (14. Februar 2008)

lol ich war nie in düstermarschen ^^ *schäm*


----------



## Lewa (14. Februar 2008)

lilith2801 schrieb:


> HI^^
> Könnte mir jemand sagen ob es im Ödland einen Flugpunkt gibt und wenn wo????
> Wäre echt super!!!


ally hat keinen!


----------



## Rudi TD (14. Februar 2008)

lilith2801 schrieb:


> HI^^
> Könnte mir jemand sagen ob es im Ödland einen Flugpunkt gibt und wenn wo????
> Wäre echt super!!!



http://www.wow-europe.com/shared/wow-com/i.../main/index.htm


----------



## b1ubb (15. Februar 2008)

Shadlight schrieb:


> lol ich war nie in düstermarschen ^^ *schäm*



die quests gibts erst seit dem letzten patch !


----------



## Minastirit (15. Februar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> die quests gibts erst seit dem letzten patch !




jo leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meine ersten 2 chars waren nie da ^^ dafür mein priester und mein warlock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist echt geil da zum leveln


----------

